# Yay my ooth hatched!!



## mantis360 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi people im so happy that another ooth hatched.It was a chinese ooth.

They are doing fine at them moment but i expect some more surprises when they are big!Muahahahah they will rule the world! :twisted:


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 30, 2007)

Congrats! Yes, some say that Chinese people will rule the world as well.


----------



## mantis360 (Mar 30, 2007)

lol are u serious?!?!?!?! :shock:


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 30, 2007)

omg lol yes some people say that because they got over 2 billion people and we have over 300 million but lets not get off topic. Congrats about the ooth do you plan on letting them go?


----------

